# PFS variant



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I discussed this design with dgui and he thought it would shoot good and advised me to just go ahead and make it. It is made from 3mm aluminium flat bar and I intend to rig it with latex flatbands when I receive them in the post. Thanks


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Quite interesting ... Are the dimples merely decorative, or do you have some other purpose in mind?

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

nice, wanna see a pic of you holding it when finished


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

looking good.. i was thinking about making a mod of the pfs too.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This has Viking Warrior Appeal to it. You have Topped the PFS Design. I Love it.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Charles said:


> Quite interesting ... Are the dimples merely decorative, or do you have some other purpose in mind?
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


A bit of both really. I am considering an option of rigging this for ott 1745 tubes if I drill the fork dimples thru


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

dgui said:


> This has Viking Warrior Appeal to it. You have Topped the PFS Design. I Love it.


Viking Warrior has a nice ring to it. So it shall be called


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

yes has a nice ring for sure.
you should pronounce it the Wiking Varrior.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

bj000 said:


> yes has a nice ring for sure.
> you should pronounce it the Wiking Varrior.


Would't like to say that after a few beers !


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

danielh said:


> nice, wanna see a pic of you holding it when finished


Feels comfortable in the hand. I am loosing the light and camera flash is kaput


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I modified this shape to accomodate a permanently crooked pinky


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhhh ... a beer opener in the handle!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

nice work tubeman,looks pukka


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Charles said:


> Ahhhh ... a beer opener in the handle!!!!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like that one a lot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You just wait a while and you will see something close to this on the DanKung Site.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Pure copycats D.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

tubeman said:


> I modified this shape to accomodate a permanently crooked pinky


Amazing!!!!
Very cool. This is a must have!
Titanium would be a cool material for this too.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ahh Yes, A Pinky Hole with scoshe more room and the thought of Titanium trills me with delight.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love the finished product! You should send to Hogan Castings and get a production of them going. Right on.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Edited response : Been studying this, and I think my Viking Warrior design would be easy to cut out with this water jet machine.




 Hogans Castings by comparison, excell at casting an exact replica of your personal design with 3D contours, rather than just a flat plate cutout. Thanks.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Attached are pix of one quick shot taken with the Viking Warrior, shot at 37 feet before the light faded and using a 9 mm ball bearing. I am well pleased with the performance of this aluminium shooter, and would like to use this thread to personally thank dgui for his original concept of the Pickle Fork Shooter. You were thinking " outside the box " Darrell, as they say.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Attached are pix of one quick shot taken with the Viking Warrior rigged with Tex single bands given me by dgui, shot at 37 feet before the light faded and using a 9 mm ball bearing. I am well pleased with the performance of this aluminium shooter, and would like to use this thread to personally thank dgui for his original concept of the Pickle Fork Shooter and Tex for these great latex bands. You were thinking " outside the box " on this idea Darrell, as they say.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like The Viking Warrior with Those Tex Bands are a Hit. That's some Great Shooting to, an entry and an exit. Tubeman you have done some Fine work and you have caused the PFS to Branch Out. You may have started something with the Professional Look you have created. I Love it!


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

awe-some


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Fantastic looking PFS variant, PM me if you ever feel like selling one of these - I'd snap it up!


----------

